# What to do after harvest



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

I was roaming around here to find out .

Today I put out the wet frames maybe 6 per box and placed them about 50 feet from the beeyard....

OH WHAT A MESS...there were bees everywhere going crazy...but they cleaned those frames like noones business.

I put all the frames back in the freeezer and then I plan to wrap these and store them until the next flow in the spring.

Is this recomended?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't know California, but over here....If the hive is light, let them have the fall flow for winter feed, and if it's heavy put on a super.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Putting the frames back on the hives, gives the leftovers to the girls who made it. Putting them in the yard shares them with the whole neighborhood. If you leave them out overnight the possums will eat the wax.


----------

